# Too many oats



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

Does anyone else get an upset stomach if they eat too many oats in 1 day??


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

I only eat oats once a day, in the morning and only 1/2 c. Sorry I am no help in that dept.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 21, 2004)

I have eaten as much as maybe 10(measured before cooking) cups or so in a day.  I guess that makes around 20 cups cooked or so along with other food.  

Bloat was a problem.  I also realized a food intolerance due to the gliadin in them.  A lot of people seem to notice the bloat aspect more than anything.  

How many large bowls are you talking about Jill?  And what are the symptoms.  Is it just a 'too much food volume thing?'

Edit:  Some of it may be due to the amount and type of fiber.  I remember Berardi speaking of oats as having quite a strong satiety signal compared to other grains/foods.  Bulk forming is the idea.

It never stopped me from eating as much as my stomach could physically hold though.  I never got that 'sick' type feeling you get when you consume say 2 large jars of peanut butter in one sitting.  See what I am getting at?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 21, 2004)

it just may be TOO much food at once. depending how much your eating. by the time that you add water, etc it expands even more in your tummy
I dont have a prob really?


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

Yesterday I ate about 2 cups dry and some whole wheat pasta.(through out the day) I was bloated yes, and my tummy did hurt. This has happend from just eating oats and not pasta before.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 21, 2004)

allergy perhaps. 
Im allergic to wheat/gluten/maltodextrin.. so I cant have breads. 
have you always felt this way after eating oats? even small amounts of oats? 
ever had your allergys tested?


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

Not small amount of oats-just seems like if i eat too much. God, if im allergic to oats what will I eat???


----------



## atherjen (Feb 21, 2004)

I think that its just from eatting TOO many at once Jill. they will tend to bloat you a lil if eating in larger amounts as said becasue they expand more in your tummy. 
mmmm I love oats


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> mmmm I love oats


So do I.   I cant wait for tomorrow mornin'!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 21, 2004)

ME EITHER!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

I eat oats all day.  My main carb source.  I eat them straight out the package.  No water no heating.  Yum!


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

Isnt that dry dones?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

Yea.


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

So why not cook em in water?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

I like them dry.  They taste better to me that way.


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

Oh. Do you put anything on them at all?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 21, 2004)

Jill many people are allergic to wheat.  I'm glad I'm not one of them.  It could be the WW pasta that is hurting your stomach because you could be allergic to wheat.


----------



## sara (Feb 21, 2004)

I love oats too!


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Jill many people are allergic to wheat.  I'm glad I'm not one of them.  It could be the WW pasta that is hurting your stomach because you could be allergic to wheat.


What else has wheat in it? Just so i can compare.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 21, 2004)

WW bread, ww tortillas - but alot of times those are not pure WW.  There really is no way to compare unless you eat something else that is pure WW.  Oats have never bothered you before and you don't eat WW pasta often so that is why I took a guess that it could be the pasta.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 21, 2004)

If you are truly allergic to wheat gluten, you would most likely know it!  There would be no question.  Trace amounts can set many people off with an allergic reaction lasting weeks.  A gluten free diet is recommended.  Gluten is found in darn near everything it seems!  

Many people however have an intolerance to gluten or to the prolamins in oatmeal for example that is dose dependent.  

I would surmise that is more people consumed truly large amounts of whole wheat pasta/oats for example, such intolerances would manifest themselves much more frequently.

From your posts, I doubt there is anything serious to worry about.  Common symptoms to look out for with intolerances include herpetiformis dermititis and other skin irritations along with more typical allergic responses.

It could just be the darn gas from the fiber causing the trouble.  

I too would think adding whole wheat pasta on top of the oats would exascerbate the issue to some extent, especially if you are not a 'voluminous' food eater as it seems you are not.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 21, 2004)

> It could just be the darn gas from the fiber causing the trouble.


 

I don't even know what kind of symptoms come with wheat or grain allergies but I know many people have it.  It think its called Cealic Disease (sp?) or something like that.  Don't know what it is for sure.

I do know some grains I can digest better than others though.  I found Papaya enzymes have helped ALOT with bloating and discomfort from whole grains.


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

I think Im gonna get some papaya enzymes, my mama takes em too. I was really bloated yesterday, thats for sure!


----------



## plouffe (Feb 21, 2004)

Them Papaya supps I eat like freakin candy. They taste so goooood.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 21, 2004)

Jill- dont get the chewable payaya enzymes!!! they contain dextrose. just like candy.. get the powdered caps.


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Jill- dont get the chewable payaya enzymes!!! they contain dextrose. just like candy.. get the powdered caps.


Too late. Are they really that bad?


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> Them Papaya supps I eat like freakin candy. They taste so goooood.


I know


----------



## atherjen (Feb 21, 2004)

YES!!!  take them back!! dextrose=corn sugar! a BIG NO NO in your diet!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

K. I already ate a few. Oh well, it wont kill me!


----------



## Premo55 (Feb 21, 2004)

I can eat a kilo of oats at one go, I bet. I ate three cups measured before cooking in one sitting once. As far as fiber goes, I'm pretty much bloated all day, my fiber intake is off the wall.

Peace.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

Yep, its the fiber 

Fiber absorbs water and expands even more after you eat it! The solution to this is DRINK MORE WATER
I have to buy the capsule enzymes, cuz like Jen said chewables have dextrose..
I know, Im a hypocrite, I dont want to drink anything when my tummy hurts


----------



## Premo55 (Feb 22, 2004)

DOnes, you eat dry oats? Damn. How do you eat them? Dry with no liquid with a spoon? They do taste pretty good raw, though, you can definitely taste the distinct 'oat-ness' in them. I have them a cup of dry oats in my PWO shake.

Peace.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

its funny how they taste good plain raw, but cook them and they taste icky and need to be flavored/sweetened


----------



## Mudge (Feb 22, 2004)

I've had oatmeal 4 times a day sometimes when I am lazy to cook rice, no problems with stomach upset yet.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

you also eat more than jilly does! ur a guy w/ a bigger stomach!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 23, 2004)

I live off oats too.  I am sooooo lazy.


----------

